# Air Cleaner ID



## Frank Rossi (Jan 22, 2009)

I had this Air Cleaner on a 1962 corvette. I believe it came from a 1964 or 1965 GTO. It measures 14 inches across and is 1.5 inches thick any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Frank Rossi said:


> I had this Air Cleaner on a 1962 corvette. I believe it came from a 1964 or 1965 GTO. It measures 14 inches across and is 1.5 inches thick any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


It was used for GTO's on (maybe 65), 66 and 67, the base that fits onto the carburetor changed to a larger size in 67 to be used on the q-jet. More than likely that one was used on the Carter AFB.


----------



## Frank Rossi (Jan 22, 2009)

05GTO said:


> It was used for GTO's on (maybe 65), 66 and 67, the base that fits onto the carburetor changed to a larger size in 67 to be used on the q-jet. More than likely that one was used on the Carter AFB.


Any one know if there is any value for the Air Cleaner? The bottom is rusty but the chrome is in good condition. I would hate to advertize it with out really knowing the correct year.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the opening in the base is 4-1/4" it can be used on a 65 and 66 GTO with a Carter AFB, if the opening in the base is 5" it can be used on a 67 GTO with a Rochchester Q-Jet.

I'm not sure what year Corvette used this Air cleaner, prices can vary. The top is remanufactured and sell new for around $120.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's much nicer than the one on my '67....PM me, I'm interested in purchasing it!!!
Jeff


----------

